# Disque dur sur Modem de Numéricable



## marjomax (30 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Tout d'abord désolé si ma question n'est pas au bon endroit, j'ai hésité sur les dossiers.

J'ai un Ambit Ubee Wi-Fi de 100 Mega de chez Numéricable, et je voulais savoir s'il était possible de brancher un disque dur en ethernet dessus, de façon à faire des sauvegarde en réseau, et aussi daccéder à mes fichier de l'exterieur.

J'ai en parallèle un Macbook Pro et un Ipad, et l'idéal serait d'avoir accès à ce DD avec ces deux là....

Et si oui peut-on m'expliquer comment et quel type de DD (NAS....).

Merci pour votre aide.
Eric


----------



## edd72 (30 Mai 2011)

Oui il faut dans ce cas, un système de DD NAS (ainsi ton DD est en fait une machine sur le réseau).
Genre comme ça: http://www.seagate.com/www/fr-fr/products/network_storage/home-network-storage/


----------



## marjomax (31 Mai 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Oui il faut dans ce cas, un système de DD NAS (ainsi ton DD est en fait une machine sur le réseau).
> Genre comme ça: http://www.seagate.com/www/fr-fr/products/network_storage/home-network-storage/



Merci de ta réponse.

Cela veux dire qu'avec ce système, je pourrai à la fois :

- faire des sauvegarde de mon macbook en wifi sur le DD NAS
- avoir accès à mes fichiers loin de chez moi (mon mac éteint) avec mon Iphone et/ou mon Ipad ?


----------



## edd72 (31 Mai 2011)

Avec ce système, le disque dur est une machine indépendante. Peu importe que ton Mac soit allumé ou non, si le disque l'est, il est sur le réseau et joignable. Le modèle présenté n'est qu'un exemple, ce qu'il faut retenir c'est qu'il te faut un DD relié en NAS.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockage_en_réseau_NAS


----------



## marjomax (31 Mai 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Avec ce système, le disque dur est une machine indépendante. Peu importe que ton Mac soit allumé ou non, si le disque l'est, il est sur le réseau et joignable. Le modèle présenté n'est qu'un exemple, ce qu'il faut retenir c'est qu'il te faut un DD relié en NAS.
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockage_en_réseau_NAS



Ok j'ai bien compris le principe du DD en NAS.

Pour se connecter dessus cela passe par une adresse IP ?

Sinon au niveau DD NAS, une marque en particulier (WD, Seagate....)

Merci de ton aide


----------



## edd72 (31 Mai 2011)

Je ne vais pas pouvoir te conseiller de marque. Regarde ce qui se fait, quel protocole tu veux utiliser, etc.

Oui, ton DD aura sa propre adresse IP (sur ton réseau local).


----------



## marjomax (1 Juin 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Je ne vais pas pouvoir te conseiller de marque. Regarde ce qui se fait, quel protocole tu veux utiliser, etc.
> 
> Oui, ton DD aura sa propre adresse IP (sur ton réseau local).



Merci de ton aide,
J'ai trouvé un Seagate de 2 To (comme le lien que tu m'as envoyé) à 100 euros, je pense que pour débuter c'est pas mal.


----------



## edd72 (1 Juin 2011)

A 100, je doute que tu aies le boitier NAS...

Lien?


----------



## marjomax (1 Juin 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> A 100, je doute que tu aies le boitier NAS...
> 
> Lien?



Il est d'occaz, sur "Le bon coin"

---------- Post added at 10h20 ---------- Previous post was at 09h44 ----------




edd72 a dit:


> A 100, je doute que tu aies le boitier NAS...
> 
> Lien?


http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/203990344.htm?ca=22_s


----------



## edd72 (1 Juin 2011)

OK, bon prix


----------



## marjomax (4 Juin 2011)

Suite....

Bonjour,

Je viens donc de m'équiper d'un disque dur NAS (http://www.seagate.com/www/fr-fr/products/network_storage/home-network-storage/#tTabContentOverview) de 2 To  que j'ai branché sur mon modem numéricable.

Y'a pas de soucis, je le vois bien avec mon mac qui est à l'autre bout de la maison....mais....par défaut j'ai vu qu'il est en ntfs...et je sais pas comment faire pour le changer, car dans utilitaire disque il n'apparait pas. et en plus pas moyen de le brancher en USB il est qu'avec câble RJ45.

Alors je sais pas si cela viens de là, mais je ne peut pas passer par le Finder pour copier mes fichiers dessus, obligé de passer par l'interface web de Safari ou Firefox...

Y-a-t-il une solution ou un moyen de changer cela ??

Merci de m'aider, je débute dans le NAS, c'est mon premier, et je patauge un peu... :doute:  :doute:  :taper: 

Merci


----------



## marjomax (6 Juin 2011)

Bon en fait j'ai fait une ré-installation correctement, et tout marche bien.
Il est bien monté en serveur et je peux copier mes fichiers via le Finder, je peux même faire mes sauvegarde en Time Machine.

Désolé, en fait je pense que c'est de ma faute le soucis du début, car je me suis un peu précipité....


----------

